# Multi level stand?



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of a good multi level (at least 3 shelve) aquarium stand that can be purchased within Canada?
Like one of those metal ones or something? I can't find any... :-(


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm pretty sure at like home hardware or canadian tire you can get these shelving units that hold like 250lbs each


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

bettafish15 said:


> I'm pretty sure at like home hardware or canadian tire you can get these shelving units that hold like 250lbs each


Aaah, yeah I think i saw something like that at Costco actually. I'd have to go with my dad there though because you need to be a "member" ... heh... and Costco is right by my LFS.
Bad, bad, bad. 
I am considering selling my kitchen table/chairs to make room for more aquariums, how sad is that, LOL
I never use them though and the table is awful, so meh, i dunno. I'm going to see what I can do in regards to moving stuff around and making room for more tanks. I want more more more bettas. :twisted:


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

peachesxo said:


> Aaah, yeah I think i saw something like that at Costco actually. I'd have to go with my dad there though because you need to be a "member" ... heh... and Costco is right by my LFS.
> Bad, bad, bad.
> I am considering selling my kitchen table/chairs to make room for more aquariums, how sad is that, LOL
> I never use them though and the table is awful, so meh, i dunno. I'm going to see what I can do in regards to moving stuff around and making room for more tanks. I want more more more bettas. :twisted:


Yeah, Costco might have them, just make sure to check (it should say on the package) how much weight each shelf can hold. LOL not sad at all, if you dont use them. Heck, you could sell them, then save up some more money and buy a nicer set  Also, in some LFS's there are metal stands that hold two tanks. I had to learn all about tank stands since I want to get more bettas soon xD


----------



## Johnificent (Feb 21, 2010)

my house is starting to fill with my bettas! hahaha, i went from 1 to 6! :O XD i just bought my first female VT today, XD she's so cute and small, hahaha


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Johnificent said:


> my house is starting to fill with my bettas! hahaha, i went from 1 to 6! :O XD i just bought my first female VT today, XD she's so cute and small, hahaha


Hehe awe, i went from 1 to 2, then this past weekend from 2 to 5, and now i want MORE :-D

I have 3 girls in their own bowls at the moment and would really like a sorority buttt, i dont know!! (i would need more females and to purchase a like 20 gallon or something..) zzz.

so confused on what to do! plus i have 3x 25 watt heaters sitting around (they didnt work out for my girls tanks) so i guess i should just find one or two 5 or 6 gals or something and get two more boyssss.

maybe.
i dunno!
going to petsmart tomorrow.
i just moved my girls onto this stand thing i have =) so now there is room cleared up for another tank or two over by where i keep Lenymo


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

WHAT I AM PLANNING:

shelving unit:








*Features*



Silver Vein Powder Coated
Fully adjustable shelves
9mm MDF Shelves
Plastic Floor Protectors
Heavy Duty Steel Construction
Easy to assemble – no nuts & bolts required
 

*Benefits / Specification*



1830mm H x 910mm W x 400mm D
Capacity: unit holds up to 750kg evenly distributed


Its price is $ 89.97
then for tanks:
I will call a glass place in town they will cut the glass to my specifications and my bf will build the tanks. each shelf(not the top or bottom they will be used for books and buckets etc out of bookcase im replacing the shelf with)
Two shelfs will hold custom built bay tank as wide as the shelf and as deep but it will have a filter heater and pump section at back to circulate water.

the third shelf will be set up for spawning area, which wont be happening for QUITE A WHILE  or another tank like said above.

each tank will cost about $50 (glass and silicon) and then on top
$50 filter
$30 heater
$20-40 for pump


----------



## peachesxo (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow Abby, I need to find a handyman boyfriend to do stuff like that for me!! Sadly all the guys where I live are Jersey Shore wannabes lol, that is awesome though, i would never know where to start trying to do something like that without professional help ahaha, for now though, I decided to move my bowls off of the dresser than I have Lenymo's 10 gallon on and move them onto this shelfish thing i have, this way Ariadne can't see Lilith so she won't be tripping out all the time =)
I think Ariadne might be a man though... she flares like a man, blows bubblenests like a man... looks a bit like a man, but since she has fin damage from her previous owner who I rescued her from I can't tell yet... but i think she might be a plakat male... lol
ANYWAYS
This is how I have my girls set up right now which is going to have to do until i find something awesome like that.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

OOOOOHHH i likes it. 

yeh hes a handy one to have around


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

That's very creative, Peaches! Looks pretty...


----------



## Goomba3 (Jan 20, 2011)

WOW! That bamboo is huge! I like your shelves, they are handy when you have multiple bowls like that. And I love the backdrop and the gravel color, it all matches. Very nice.


----------

